# Building up points around the west



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I was just wondering how many of you put in at least for bonus or preferance points if they're available in some or all of the surrounding states every year in order to have a better chance to draw a tag if your life ever allowes you to go on some of these hunts for big game in out of state limited entry areas. I was thinking about starting to try and build up some points every year for some big game in the states that surround us.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm doing points in Montana. I love the hunting in Montana.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Regarding deer, Colorado does preference points although there are some units you can draw without a point. Idaho does not have a point system, you have to purchase a license just to put in and then you are lumped into one pool with everyone else. If you don't draw, you can purchase a deer tag OTC for any of the GS units. I believe Nevada, Arizona, and New Mexico are the same way. Wyoming does preference points too. Now each states and the units within them have there own regs, I suggest looking into them and doing a little research to learn more. Hunting out of states will cost you some bucks with a GS tag running between $300-$400. I have a few more years for Colorado, Wyoming in the next year or two, and possibly Idaho (it and Nevada are the most expensive) if I can talk the wife into it.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

ya I know it's expensive, but I'm not looking to nessasarily hunt out of state anytime soon, just want to build up some points so I can draw a good tag down the road.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't do it because I'm poor. Nevada has pretty good hunting in some of the units just across the border, but you have to buy a hunting license to apply (about $120 I think). If you are unsuccessful, you can get a refund on the license but forfeit your bonus point by doing so. Therefore each bonus point in Nevada costs you $120. If you figure a decent area takes 8 points then you're out $1000 plus the cost of the tag. Not really worth it to me. But if I had more cash and more spare time it may be a different story. On the other hand, you could get lucky and draw with no points.

I think a better option is to become familiar with an area in a neighboring state and hunt the general season.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I buy an Idaho combo every year and apply for elk deer and moose. I also build points in Wyoming for elk, deer and pronghorn and put in For New Mexico Oryx and deer every now and again, depending on my tentative schedule. (They're relatively cheap) I have a few points in Nevada for elk and pronghorn as well, but when I figured out my odds for drawing the unit I want for elk, I figured I'd have to live to be at least 212 years old to draw, so I stopped applying and reserve the area for shed hunting and visits to brothels.  

Both New Mexico and Idaho have no points system.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the heads up on what it takes in nevada, as well as the fact that NM and Idaho don't have a point system. So in Wyoming can non res just apply for a point without buying a licence every year or how does there process work? also wondering about Montana, Colorado, and Oregon if anyone happens to know how they do things.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In Montana, you can put in for one of two tags:

Sportsman Tag with Deer tag ($343)- This give you fishing, upland hunting and an "A" deer tag, which lets you take either sex of either species.

Sportsman Tag with Deer and Elk ($643)- This give you fishing, upland hunting and an "A" deer tag, which lets you take either sex of either species, and a bull elk.

You can buy a bonus point for $20 if you don't draw. Two points pretty much guarantees you a tag. One point and you should get one. So, you can pretty much count on a tag every other year if applying from out of state. So buy a point one year and hunt the next. Bonus point info is: http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licenses/bonuspoints.html

Also - you can buy additional "B" Deer tags over the counter. These let you take an additional deer - whitetail doe. These run $75 and can be purchased when you get there. Depending on how the herds are doing each year, you can buy more than one of these tags - some years up to five.

More info at http://fwp.mt.gov/hunting/licenses/nonresidents.html


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, in Wyoming you can buy points after the initial draw, with no license, but they are relatively expensive. I think for deer, antelope and elk it is around 120 bucks total.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

about how many bonus points do you usually need in wyoming to draw an elk tag?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

BB23,
Right now max points on elk,deer,and antelope is 3. If you have these, Your in good shape.

75% of the tags go to max point holders, I'm just waiting and going to spread my hunts over a three year period. There are some very good archery elk hunts it looks like 5 points will be a 'for sure' draw, so looks like 2011 elk for me. The deer will take longer for unit 102,
But I could have my antelope tag in 09 or 2010 for sure.

If your just starting Wyoming points now, You are a long way out of the 'for sure' stuff,
But theres always a chance, 25% to anyone, And you can buy this years point up to September 30 , That way you'll have 1 anyway. Good luck.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks, If I can get the money together I'll buy a point or two. I always like to look to the future and see what I can do to help myself out.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

I love putting in for other states so that I can hunt there in the future.

You have been told wrongly on Nevada's and Arizona's system. 

Nevada makes you purchase a hunting license for $142, then its only $10 for each species that you want to purchase a bonus point for. Not $142 for each species.

Arizona is the exact same as Nevada accept its about $150 for the license and about $8 per species. I cant remember the exact dollar amount.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

Points in Wyoming, Montana, Arizona, Texas and Nevada. Idaho and New Mexico don't have points. Between the two you mentioned (Arizona and Nevada) Nevada gives more Desert Bighorn tags than Arizona but they don't have Coues...... Both take years and years to draw anything unless you get lucky in Nevada. Between the two take your pick as you will be doing it for a long time........


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the better coues deer units in Arizona figure 8-10+ points to draw a non resident tag. I did it the first time in 2016 with 8 points and then got lucky in drawing the same unit again in 2017 with only their loyalty point. 

For mule deer in Arizona in the north part of the state figure 12+ years for a early season and ++++++ more for a rut hunt.

Arizona requires you to purchase a general hunting license for the draw and then it has to be good through the hunting season if you do happen to draw a tag. 

But in Arizona you can play the draw game and have some great hunting while waiting. I was dumb in that I didn't put in for other tags in all the years that I had been hunting javelina down there. If I would of put in for tags I could of hunted the Kibab mule deer rut and the best elk unit in the state if I would of just put in for the draws and built points.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Zombie thread from 2008 Alert! Not that it ain't worth talkin about--just a heads up


----------

